# Moving from Sydney to Gold Coast.



## Mr. Uber (Dec 7, 2020)

Hello, 
I am moving from Sydney to Gold Coast on 19th Dec. and wanted to see if anyone had a guide to actions required and timelines to follow to drive in Gold Coast.
My car is NSW registered and is coming to an end of rego on 20th Dec.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

In the driver app, go to 'Help' then 'Account and Payment' then 'Changing account settings' and then 'I want to drive in a new city'.

See also:



https://www.uber.com/au/en/drive/brisbane/vehicle-requirements/



https://www.tmr.qld.gov.au/business-industry/Taxi-and-limousine/Industry-information/Booked-hire


----------

